# What to do if  employer hasnt submitted RP50?



## madge1983 (17 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

Im hoping for some help here. My H2b was made redundant approx 10 wks ago. He signed his RP50 form given to him by employer under the section that read he had not received any monies from employer.

Employer stated he would send in these forms to relevant people but he rang NERA yesterday only to be informed that no claim has been lodged for him.

I understand that he can complete this form himself & send it it but Im just wondering if his employers were obliged to send this in for all of their employees?

They have not ceased trading, I have checked this out. 

Any ideas greatly appreciated as I feel he has been hard done by.


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Jul 2009)

Either the employer pays the redundancy amount & files for their 60% rebate from DETE or if the employer says they cannot pay, then the employee can file the claim and DETE will then contact the employer. If the employer maintains inability to pay then DETE look for evidence from them/their accountant, statement of affairs / accounts etc. Employee claims are supposed to be given priority where the employer has not paid, however all claims are taking a long time now. Perhaps your h2b could submit the RP50 direct to DETE for employee claim.


----------



## aislingkelly (5 Aug 2009)

Do we know how long these claims are taking ?


----------

